# Pronunciation: Cucurella



## LoveVanPersie

How is the surname _Cucurella_ of the footballer Marc Cucurella pronounced in Catalan? Is the _e_ pronounced /e/ (is _-ella_ a diminutive suffix here?) or /ɛ/?


----------



## Dymn

I've never heard it but I would pronounce it with /e/.


----------



## LoveVanPersie

Thanks for your answer Dymn!


----------



## Circunflejo

Dymn said:


> I've never heard it but I would pronounce it with /e/.


The DCVB also quotes /e/ for cucurell but it just quotes the pronouciation in Majorca and it doesn't talk about the pronounciation elsewhere.


----------



## LoveVanPersie

Does the surname _Cucurella_ and the word _cucurell_, _-ella_ have the same pronunciation? DCVB puts them on different pages.


----------



## Doraemon-

The words in -ella I'm thinking in are all of them with /e/, so I guess it must be /kuku'ɾeʎa/ in western dialects, /kuku'ɾeʎə/ in the eastern ones.


----------



## Penyafort

Doraemon- said:


> The words in -ella I'm thinking in are all of them with /e/, so I guess it must be /kuku'ɾeʎa/ in western dialects, /kuku'ɾeʎə/ in the eastern ones.



Most are with /e/ indeed. So I'd say /kuku'ɾeʎə/ too.

Very few common ones are with /ɛ/, at least in Central Catalan: _cella, orella, ovella, abella_...


----------



## Doraemon-

Penyafort said:


> Most are with /e/ indeed. So I'd say /kuku'ɾeʎə/ too.
> 
> Very few common ones are with /ɛ/, at least in Central Catalan: _cella, orella, ovella, abella_...


Yes, true; in "short" words with no masculine in -ell there are some.


----------



## LoveVanPersie

Thanks for sharing your opinions!


----------

